# anyone grow a Sativa Dominate in a DWC?



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 17, 2008)

im curious if anyone has grown a full size Sativa like Haze 
in a DWC.  since they have such a long flowering time and size.
Are there any draw backs using DWC??  and would a 5gallon bucket
DWC big enough??

any insight will be nice..

thanks


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 17, 2008)

never done hydro _myself_... but, I do know that cuz u r doing a sativa, the plant is going to get bigger... and cuz u r doing hydro, it's gunna get even bigger than doing it in soil (from what I've been told and seen)... but... as far as I understand, the pot size does not necessarily have to be bigger, so you should be just fine.

that's what I figure, but... maybe one of these hydro dudes/dudettes could set you straight...

don't mind me... started drinking tonight... so I'm already one of these...

:ignore: 

 

I say "go for it, dude!"... *make* it work


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 17, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> im curious if anyone has grown a full size Sativa like Haze
> in a DWC. since they have such a long flowering time and size.
> Are there any draw backs using DWC?? and would a 5gallon bucket
> DWC big enough??
> ...


 
I was wondering that very same thing - but just like TCVG said, I'm thinking that as long as your net is secured to the lid of the bucket well enough you should be fine. That is also taking into consideration how long you plan to veg before you swtich, cause you don't want to end up with a SEQUOIA on your hands! :holysheep:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 17, 2008)

yea im thinking about buying super silver haze from Greenhouse seed co.

Since the plant get so big.. i was wondering if there are disadvantages
of using only a 5gallon dwc system.  on their web site.. looks like they
use a 45gallon ddrip or ebb/flo system.. 

anyone??


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

if you got the time/space MrPuff, i would love to watch that one!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 17, 2008)

I do know, Puff, that my budy that HAS done hydro (big time), has only ever used a max of a 5 gal bucket system... and from his descriptions, it's a dwc... one inserted within another... the inner swiss-cheezed... and he's told me of *MONSTERS *he did... anything bigger would be a waste of space, and materials, IMO


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 18, 2008)

I have grown silver haze in dwc and it did very well. I used a 5 gal. bucket. You will need some support for the plant because it will produce a lot. I would put a tomato cage over the bucket while the plant is small so that it will grow into the cage and have support. You could stake it or tie it also but the cage is easier. I use cages outside and they work great. I am going to get a bunch to start using inside.


----------

